# Pontiac Heads Identification



## obbyd (Oct 23, 2004)

I have 3 sets of Pontiac heads that are going to the scrap heap unless there something desirable about them. Can anyone help me? 
The first set came off a big Pontiac 389 4v engine. they are stamped 092 with a casting date of J45, which I think is Oct 4, 1965. These have been magnafluxed.
I have a set of exhaust manifolds I believe came off the same engine part no 8778828.
The second and third sets were given to me by a guy I bought a GTO from. 
The casting date is J233 and the part number cast on the head appears to be 9773845. 
the third set has a casting date of C128 and I don't see a number on the exhaust port.
ANY HELP OR INFORMATION WOUILD BE APPRECIATED. I HATE TO THROW THEM OUT IF THERE IS ANYTHING DESIRABLE ABOUT THEM


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

obbyd said:


> I have 3 sets of Pontiac heads that are going to the scrap heap unless there something desirable about them. Can anyone help me?
> The first set came off a big Pontiac 389 4v engine. they are stamped 092 with a casting date of J45, which I think is Oct 4, 1965. These have been magnafluxed.
> I have a set of exhaust manifolds I believe came off the same engine part no 8778828.
> The second and third sets were given to me by a guy I bought a GTO from.
> ...


092's are a good 389/421 head for 1966. Listed as 70 cc's.

No 9773845 are listed as the alternate for heads 9773*3*45 - they are for 1964 Tempest/Lemans 326, B-body 389, and 421 heads.

Last set of heads, March 12, 1968, or 1978? Sometimes the cast number is missing. Good heads will have screw-in studs and larger 2.11" intake valves and 1.77" exhaust. 1968 can be ID'd from 1978 by the exhaust port crossover as they are different - changed around 1972.

No luck on the exhaust manifold - it is not a high-performance manifold.


----------

